# Acceleration issue



## tt22cc (Jul 12, 2012)

I was driving on a long trip and and about 3-4 hrs into the trip the car started acting up. I would be going about 80 mph and would have to slow down for traffic. I would be about 60 mph but when I would press the accelerator nothing would happen. The RPMs would not jump up with the accelerator on the floor. I would be stuck at 60 mph. This was on a flat road and did not happen all the time. Any help on this. Is it the CVT or something else.


----------



## shindog1961 (Jul 20, 2012)

We had the same problem and have had the transmission replaced twice under warranty. Both time we were told it was the cvt, I think it must be something else. My latest thought was a possible ECU problem. What do you think?


----------



## 93gman (Jun 27, 2016)

Was the problem ever fixed and did they tell you the specific problem. Our Rougue has done this on and off for years.


----------

